
Review of 8 Linux file managers to try (2015) - type0
https://opensource.com/business/15/4/eight-linux-file-managers
======
forgotpwtomain
This is an example of where the ecosystem is extremely inefficient - instead
of having one great file manager we have a bunch of defective ones.

~~~
rhinoceraptor
Are there any good file managers? At least on Linux there is the choice. I
find OS X's finder and Windows' explorer pretty awful.

~~~
wander_homer
On Windows there's Directory Opus which is really powerful, Total Commander is
also really great. On OS X there's Pathfinder which is pretty good.

~~~
OvidNaso
Directory Opus is great, but it is expensive. Last time I checked it was 70
dollars for one computer and that doesn't include "major" updates which seem
to happen fairly frequently.

------
out_of_protocol
Both OSX and Linux lack good file managers, unfortunately. Basically the only
thing i miss really much. Compared to Total Commander (and FAR for someone)
everything else feels really bleak.

P.S. For OSX i recommend CRAX Commander which trying to emulate TC with ~30%
success rate :) Much worser than original but better than most alternatives

~~~
sdegutis
> * Both OSX and Linux lack good file managers, unfortunately.*

I can't recall a single time when I said "man I really wish Finder wasn't
missing [this or that feature], I could really use that right about now."

~~~
out_of_protocol
See rant above about Lister. Well, technically could be external program but i
was unable to find external program either. Of course there are plenty more
different features not covered here

------
towb
I've tried a bunch of file managers but I'm not really happy with any of them.
I tend to go with the least annoying alternative when I choose among Linux
desktop programs (because they are all pretty horrible), in the file manager
case my pick is PCManFM, for now... :)

------
dri_ft
No mention for my favourite - Ranger, a terminal-based, keyboard-oriented file
manager that I prefer to Midnight Commander.

~~~
OvidNaso
If you use zsh, there is deer[0], which has ranger like navigation and some
useful features, but starts up instantaneously, unlike ranger. Great for
quickly moving around complex directories structures.

0\. [https://github.com/Vifon/deer](https://github.com/Vifon/deer)

------
liw
I don't recognise the Nautilus I use from the screenshot or the description.
For example, I have a completely different sidebar and I have no problem
having multiple tabs in a window.

~~~
TD-Linux
The screenshot is of a really old Gnome 2 Nautilus.

~~~
liw
That seems like a very old version to review.

------
mohsinr
Article mentions that Nautilus , default gnome/ubuntu, file manager doesn't
have Tabs, which is incorrect as I use it daily and tabs help me get more done
in it.

------
therealidiot
Haha, I still just use the ROX filer. It's quite minimal but has some nice
keyboard navigation shortcuts.

------
beachstartup
the only time i use the gui is to drag and drop files in os x, i.e. to mail
something, or upload.

does anyone know if there is a tool that will allow you to simulate a
drag+drop in the gui, and provide a path instead? typing "open ." and then re-
arranging windows and dragging and dropping a file is so incredibly
cumbersome.

------
bitL
Krusader + GNOME Commander + Midnight Commander are my favorites; Double
Commander for running under OS X.

------
qihqi
nemo is also quite good.

------
Fugve
Vifm !!!

